# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Aktivitete, organizime në NJ, SHBA

## Veshtrusja

Me Daten *26 Nentor 2005* organizohet *Mbremje me Rastin e Dites se Flamurit* 

*te:* 
The Meadows - Days Inn
2750 Tonnelle Ave.
North Bergen, NJ 07407

me muzike nga:
*Gurpi Muzikor KASTRIOTI, Aurela Gace & REMI*

ora:
6pm-12am

per rezervim telefononi:
(201) 863-2900

Biletat:
$60 per te rritur
$40 per femije

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Aurela* edhe *REMI* bashkë do të këndojnë *a* ? 

Do shkojmë për vizitë në New Jersey !

----------


## Veshtrusja

nuk e di une , bashke apo vec  :perqeshje: 

e rendesishme eshte te me blesh dhe mua nje bilet  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Pse nuk thua i paskena ne dere te shtepise... :buzeqeshje: ...! Te shofim....

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Pse nuk thua i paskena ne dere te shtepise......! Te shofim....


kur ti shikosh beji edhe naj foto per ne forum  :shkelje syri: 

Mire ke qene me shendet maj?

----------


## shkodrane82

Mire kam qene, spo qahem.

If i go...gje qe e dyshoj pasi nuk bahena gjithe nje mendje....!

----------


## PINK

Aman Grupin Kastrioti ( which se kam idene se kush eshte lol ) dhe Aurelen na kane lene neve ne Jersey .  :ngerdheshje: 
U pa puna po hidhemi andej nga CT , mos eshte me mire atje . lol

----------


## Love_Sponge

Shume keq, e humba ket rast pffffffffffffffff! Festa flamurit duke u gri me njoni tjetrin, ajde te te shkoje menia atje!

----------


## Lule_Bora

Po pra qysh ne nentor te 2005 lol....goxha rast ke humbe.....haha.

----------


## Love_Sponge

> Po pra qysh ne nentor te 2005 lol....goxha rast ke humbe.....haha.



Me vjen shume keq :Mos:

----------


## benseven11

Me te degjuar e kam,nuk e di sa e vertete eshte.Organizohet festa e Flamurit ne 23 nendor ne Garfield,rruga passaic str,restoranti Michelle.
90$ per te rritur dhe 45$ per femije.Do jene te ftuar Merita Halili dhe Morena Reka.

----------


## PINK

> Me te degjuar e kam,nuk e di sa e vertete eshte.Organizohet festa e Flamurit ne 23 nendor ne Garfield,rruga passaic str,restoranti Michelle.
> 90$ per te rritur dhe 45$ per femije.Do jene te ftuar Merita Halili dhe Morena Reka.


do shkosh ti Ben7 ?  :perqeshje: 
me kete rast te sjell dhe laptopin te ma rregullosh pak .loool

se bej shaka . Une asnjehere nuk shkoj ne keto festa .

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

pse sdo shkosh mi Pink,

apo ke lon takim me tvsh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## benseven11

Nuk e njoh Garfieldin,skam qene ndonjehere.Nuk e di cfare ore eshte festa.
Laptopin ta rregulloj.Po jo tani se jam shume i zene me pune.
Nga fundi nendorit.Eshte nje subway shop te rt 4, Te Kmart diku afer me radioshakun.Atje mund te me gjesh,ose ma dergo me ndonje"korrier:.Kam plan te shkoj te radioshaku ne fund te nendorit.Mund te kerkoje nje mbasdite pune dhe te nesermen eshte gati do e sjell te dyqani.

----------


## flory80

> se bej shaka . Une asnjehere nuk shkoj ne keto festa


Pse me Pink nuk shkon ti? Apo je tepër i mirë ti për këto festa?  :perqeshje:

----------


## derjansi

> Pse me Pink nuk shkon ti? Apo je tepër i mirë ti për këto festa?


*E* mire lol

----------


## ai*

Mos eshte gje organizator Sandri i kafe Devollit :P

----------


## flory80

> *E* mire lol




Korbaaaaaaaaaaaaa moj gra se u turpërova!
Unë e kam ditur Pink mashkull, në fakt më vinte çudi si ka mundësi mashkull me nickun Pink por thosha Allah Allah njerëz njerëz kjo dynja, ça sbën vaki  :perqeshje: 
Të më falësh shumë Zonja Pink por më shumë do të doja të kërkoja të falur në rast se kam thënë ndonjë budallëk me ndonjë koment

----------


## PINK

> Korbaaaaaaaaaaaaa moj gra se u turpërova!
> Unë e kam ditur Pink mashkull, në fakt më vinte çudi si ka mundësi mashkull me nickun Pink por thosha Allah Allah njerëz njerëz kjo dynja, ça sbën vaki 
> Të më falësh shumë Zonja Pink por më shumë do të doja të kërkoja të falur në rast se kam thënë ndonjë budallëk me ndonjë koment


Po mire ty pse kjo pershtypje kshu ? Te kam kercenuar gje , te kam rraf gje , te kam shajt gje , kam bere si garipe kot e yada yada yada ?  :Lulja3: 

Ska problem zoti Flory , nese ti ndihesh guilty rreth ndonje komenti qe mund te kesh bere , te kam falur . Meqe jemi me raste festash , xmas . lol

wanna be best friends now ?  :perqeshje:

----------


## flory80

Jo unë nuk ndihem guilty për ndonjë gjë konkrete por thjesht po sigurom që të jem brenda, se unë nga natyra jam pak "harixhofkë" nga goja, dhe nuk i dihet duke tu drejtuar si mashkull mos kam lëshuar ndonjë kopaçe. Po nuk jam djal i keq kështu në përgjithësi, jam shumë i mirë moj jam shumë i mirë, shif sa i mirë që jam ta këpus shpirtin

----------

